# make tumblr esque headcannons about the user above you



## DICKPICSRUS (Jun 28, 2017)

Spoiler: whats tumblr headcannons ?



[/https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/12/de/f9/12def9aa3b0ca81761b25b1e39499822.jpg
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





]



I'm gonna start with @Ntwadumela you seem like a cool dude so your first

*Ntwadumela* is a lesbian muslim transgirl who loves her girlfriend and wears a hijab of empowerment


----------



## c-no (Jun 28, 2017)

@DICKPICSRUS is a biracial MtF transwoman who loves anime such that otomatsu (the one with a bunch of brothers) and that one American cartoon about space rock people and their human sidekick. Anyone who disagrees with her head-canon are automatically transphobic in her eyes.


----------



## Muttnik (Jun 28, 2017)

@c-no is a white cis male ashamed of his heterosexuality and natural white privilege. He pretends to like Steven Universe in order to appeal to the dangerhair whales that surround him in the blind hopes that he'll be seen as one of them. Eventually goes full trans in order to cope with the continuous bullying and tragically ends up repeating the cycle to some other poor sap that was just like him once upon a time.


----------



## HY 140 (Jun 28, 2017)

@Alto is dog kin and a furry UWU


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Jun 28, 2017)

female danny devito with a red nose and dark skin

edit: also half of her hair is shaved


----------



## ES 148 (Jun 28, 2017)

Timecop's profile picture is a real picture of them - a proud transwoman showing her femininity.


----------



## Deadwaste (Jun 28, 2017)

above person sexually identifies as an anime waifu girl that's nonbinary transgendered womyn


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 28, 2017)

Panromantic asexual redneck enby


----------



## HY 140 (Jun 29, 2017)

kawaii transgirl


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 29, 2017)

Autistic shipper who's really into yaoi relationships


----------



## Reynard (Jun 29, 2017)

Is really @Simba, or at least his long lost cousin.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Jun 29, 2017)

Transgurl originally born as a fox in a post-apocalyptic Russian wasteland alternate timeline who maintains a connection to that past life by becoming a fox-kin by day and gun toting vigilante at night. Also married her best friend who isn't sexually interested in her because disregard canon, gain representation sorry I don't make the rules uwu


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 29, 2017)

Moth otherkin non binary who identifies as moth/moths/mothself.

Self-diagnosed with Asperger's Syndrome, Disassociative Identity Disorder and Schizophrenia
A major advocate of Black Bepises Matter (BBM)


----------



## unruffled buttercream (Feb 16, 2018)

self-diagnosed sufferer of Social/Personal Envy-induced Rare Genderfluidity (SPERG)


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Feb 16, 2018)

sunkin (sunself, sunperson) self diagnosed autism, disney is my bible


----------



## Yamyam (Feb 16, 2018)

Kin with taylor swift. pastel goth lesbian non binary girl with a smol bean trans girlfriend. Have depression and cut herseld bc thats kawaii and have ADHD and autism. Hates all cissys.


----------



## TheClorax (Feb 16, 2018)

Is a bisexual asexual robokin


----------



## Yamyam (Feb 16, 2018)

Gay trans boy who love his man titties. Have a daddy kink


----------



## HY 140 (Feb 16, 2018)

transboy into yuri on ice, and undertale. also likes pastels


----------



## 0 2 (Feb 16, 2018)

Is double trans and believes he is a man trapped in a woman's body who's trapped in a man's body. Goes out of their way to convincingly look like a woman dressed as a man, despite already being biologically male.


----------



## Reynard (Feb 16, 2018)

Is a bot, bot a trans bot who has decided to become a human and wrongly assumed this was the place to find what true and honest human interaction looks like before going into the real world.


----------



## HY 140 (Feb 16, 2018)

he/him lesbian furry


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 16, 2018)

Dicaprio Delorean said:


> he/him lesbian furry



Claims to be a progressive.

Secretly attends Nazi furry rallies.


----------



## jewelry investor (Feb 16, 2018)

Lost a good friend.


----------



## Reynard (Feb 17, 2018)

Hunts Jews, but not to kill, as he knows it's much more profitable to keep them alive and use them to your side.


----------



## HY 140 (Feb 17, 2018)

favorite disney movie is either robin hood or zootopia


----------



## jewelry investor (Feb 17, 2018)

@Dicaprio Delorean  born an autistic catholic, she was brainwashed at an early age to be an assassin.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 17, 2018)

Is a transgender male lesbian but is secretly also a drug dealer who rolls with the Almighty Gaylords street gang over in the Kilbourn Park neighborhood of Chicago. Once killed a member of the Gangster Disciples with a plastic spoon.


----------



## carltondanks (Feb 17, 2018)

is 186 year old with 12 year old body have lesbian sexuals know how to fight demons in lonely town of batman india fighting the patriarchy against chinese nazis was in famous video game called final fantasy 7 on the ps3 store under ps1 games


----------



## Tim Buckley (Feb 18, 2018)

Is a straight able bodied cis white male in his early 20s


----------



## HY 140 (Feb 18, 2018)

a trans women who wants to carry a child


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 18, 2018)

A soldier in the Confederate Army who is also a wolf-kin.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Feb 18, 2018)

A transrace Caucasian to Asian 12 yo queergender boy who escaped his middle-age class conservative family in southern Virginia to join a Maoist trans community in Baltimore with ties to the Chinese communist party. Currently homeless due to a intelectual dispute with the community elders about shitting in the showers, spends his days making figures of Mao out of hemp and tattooing his body with intricate but culturally inappropriate Chinese symbols.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 18, 2018)

Pepito said:


> A transrace Caucasian to Asian 12 yo queergender boy who escaped his middle-age class conservative family in southern Virginia to join a Maoist trans community in Baltimore with ties to the Chinese communist party. Currently homeless due to a intelectual dispute with the community elders about shitting in the showers, spends his days making figures of Mao out of hemp and tattooing his body with intricate but culturally inappropriate Chinese symbols.



You're fucking a white male!


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Feb 18, 2018)

secretly a time lord


----------



## Tempest (Feb 18, 2018)

is the master from doctor who's latest regeneration


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Feb 18, 2018)

Is kin with Samara from _The Ring_.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 18, 2018)

Is a self-aware and disturbingly thicc hentai waifu body pillow trapped in JonTron's secret dungeon that is straight out of that Hostel movie. Has no mouth and must scream.


----------



## daddyfrieza (Feb 18, 2018)

User above me is ugly, sorry I don't make the rules Barbara!


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 18, 2018)

Is a high-ranking member of the Super Saiyan Simon City Royals and smokes a lot of meth.


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Feb 18, 2018)

Unironically uses the saying
_WELCOME TO MY TWISTED MIND_


----------



## HY 140 (Feb 18, 2018)

a real Thot Destroyer 3000


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Feb 18, 2018)

Polyamorous pansexual closeted trans boy (not man because men are icky and evil) who is also MLM and kin with space.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Feb 18, 2018)

Pansexual; kin with Paula from "Eartbound". Wears harajuku or anything printed with pastel bows. UwU


----------



## jewelry investor (Feb 18, 2018)

SSRI aficionado.


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Feb 18, 2018)

biromantic heterosexual demiboy who kins bart simpson


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Feb 18, 2018)

A literal pinto bean kin
Draws bean mouths too.


----------



## Vocaloid Ruby (Feb 19, 2018)

Kay / 16 / panromantic asexual .

Secretly an alien, openly an bottom!boy UWO


----------



## Black Waltz (Feb 19, 2018)

nonbinary sapiosexual bean creature


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 20, 2018)

Non-binary demi-sexual Union soldier in Sherman's forces. Sang the chorus from Atlanta to the sea and made Georgia howl.


----------



## HY 140 (Feb 20, 2018)

a time traveler from the 1800s


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Feb 20, 2018)

Nerdsexual
Feminist
Demiboy
Writes poetry about suicide


----------



## jewelry investor (Feb 20, 2018)

disassociative identity disorder.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Feb 20, 2018)

Spregs about "The Simpsons Guy" yet secretly runs a NSFW Stewie/Bart Simpson blog on the side.


----------



## Icy Arlovskaya (Apr 21, 2018)

Miel67 said:


> Spregs about "The Simpsons Guy" yet secretly runs a NSFW Stewie/Bart Simpson blog on the side.


Pangender who faps to baby Pokemon


----------



## Muttnik (Apr 21, 2018)

Buys estrogen for their "trans cats".


----------



## LN 910 (Apr 21, 2018)

Is a moontruther.


----------



## Sir Auroras (Apr 21, 2018)

Makes shitty videos with creepy dolls about how trans kids is okay.


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Apr 21, 2018)

A mentally disabled queersexual who works at a bookshop with xers intersexual lover.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Apr 21, 2018)

Icy Arlovskaya said:


> Pangender who faps to baby Pokemon


T r i g g e r e d 
Imma make a multi-paragraph rant about this bish.


----------



## c-no (Apr 21, 2018)

Is an intersex furry fuccboi that likes feminine penises and periods.


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Apr 22, 2018)

trans demi-boy who is into weird pastel goth shit, listens to emo music and watches magical girl anime 24/7. also claims to be kin with their avatar

if you don’t use their pronouns they will go apeshit on you and call you a sexist racist homophobic cis scum


----------



## edgy username (Apr 24, 2018)

intersex genderqueer bisexual femboy who enjoys sailor moon, steven universe, and yuri on ice, and uses mahou/mahouself pronouns


----------



## Reynard (Apr 24, 2018)

Craves mouse cock.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 24, 2018)

Bisexual furry demi-god


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Apr 24, 2018)

Transpecies (human to fish) polysexual demiboy


----------



## edgy username (Apr 24, 2018)

nonbinary asexual transboy that uses xe/xemself pronouns


----------



## Reynard (Apr 24, 2018)

Uses pronouns beyond the comprehension of mortals.


----------



## Audit (Apr 24, 2018)

Isn't actually a furry, only pretends to be for extra oppression points and to get in the pants of loose and easy furcon attendees. Please reblog this post to expose this poser.


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Apr 24, 2018)

Is a space-child soft non-binary femme identifying aromantic with pronouns ze/zim/zow


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Apr 24, 2018)

A poz transage transwomen  with mental health issues


----------



## Reynard (Apr 24, 2018)

Is a progressive bugchaser.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Apr 24, 2018)

Russian Propaganda Boy-Sexual


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Apr 25, 2018)

demiromantic gray asexual smol bean mutant from somewhere in outer space who works with pansexual lizard men to help them take over the world by turning people into smol beans and our galaxy into an aesthetic blog.


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Apr 25, 2018)

A lesbian MtF pre-op transwoman who is mage-kin and sapiosexual, besides demisexual


----------



## HY 140 (Apr 25, 2018)

a transage transgender women who is into ageplay and regression


----------



## Syaoran Li (Apr 25, 2018)

A pansexual FtM transgender who fought for the Union Army and was wounded in the Battle of The Wilderness


----------



## Icy Arlovskaya (Apr 29, 2018)

A demi-non binary wolfsexual lampkin who writes gay South Park Mpreg on a daily basis


----------



## Black Waltz (Apr 29, 2018)

nonbinary transexual catgirl who is kin with garfield


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 29, 2018)

Genderqueer shapeshifting godkin


----------



## Reynard (May 1, 2018)

Genderfluid candy gore fanatic who’s kin with a specific red skittle.


----------



## c-no (May 1, 2018)

Transgendered furry-kin wolf soul who is trapped in the body of a human man.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (May 1, 2018)

Self harming, Borderline Personality Disordered, polyamourous Asexual Demiboy.  Kin to Pinhead from Hellraiser, and headmates with Pollyanna and Pipi Longstockings.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 1, 2018)

Is actually a maid.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (May 1, 2018)

Bringing back Asatru and rune magic, polymorphic quantum-sexual, Trans-Am, has become Bee-kin after watching the Bee Movie.


----------



## Reynard (May 1, 2018)

Is parakeetkin with Jacques from JonTron.


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (May 1, 2018)

Transgirl whiteface translatina furrykin


----------



## ES 148 (May 1, 2018)

Lesbian Boi


----------



## FierceBrosnan (May 1, 2018)

demifeindsexual, dealwithkin, insists they are actually black and white in reality and insists that everyone else is photo-abelist.


----------



## firestoopscience (May 1, 2018)

He is married to his parrot and thinks he's Jontronkin pre-Destiny Stream.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 1, 2018)

Is actually a Triad but  doesn't know Japanese.


----------



## firestoopscience (May 1, 2018)

Secretly wished he can kill Todd Howard.

(Triads are Chinese tho)


----------



## Reynard (May 2, 2018)

Is secretly Chinese and Japanese at the same time.


----------



## Somar (May 2, 2018)

Only uses furry avatars for attention.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 2, 2018)

Trans Somalian.


----------



## Reynard (May 2, 2018)

Trooned out for the sole sake of giving /pol/ more diversity.


----------



## CodpieceraggabrasH (May 4, 2018)

@Reynard is agender pansexual who has schizophrenia.


----------



## Teri-Teri (May 4, 2018)

Gender warrior polyamorous robot


----------



## jewelry investor (May 4, 2018)

They're putting chemicals in the water that are trooning out the fish.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 19, 2020)

Self identified Muslim trans man


----------



## Hide the Pain Sagman (May 19, 2020)

Is larping as a trap before getting obsessed with it.


----------



## Salad Dodger (May 19, 2020)

Furry of Color (FoC) /She & Him pronouns/ Assigned Non-Binary at Birth.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 19, 2020)

Non-binary lesbian who identifies as a half dragon half-wolf hybrid with xie/xim pronouns


----------



## Book Thief (May 19, 2020)

Neurodivergent non-binary gay trans man.


----------



## Wraith (May 19, 2020)

Male gaze enabler bent on traditional family values while riding a nazi WWII tank


----------



## Dwight Frye (May 19, 2020)

Demisexual wraithkin who goes by they/them pronouns and is a self-proclaimed URA (Undead Rights Advocate)


----------



## Vlinny-kun (May 19, 2020)

Latinx asexual transwomyn with autism, bipolar disorder, and GAD who identifies as the star Sirius and proudly weighs 542 pounds. Also really into kpop.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 19, 2020)

Has at least 13 different headmates who all happen to be fictional anime characters.


----------



## Tempest (May 19, 2020)

is robokin


----------



## Book Thief (May 20, 2020)

Brave she/her trans woman lesbian who refuses to get bottom surgery.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 20, 2020)

Lesbian transwoman who is Autistic and identifies as a witch


----------



## Leaf-eon (May 20, 2020)

A brave transwoman who is a fictionkin with Chihiro and likes to make long blog posts on how Chihiro is actually trans and how trap is a slur against the trans community.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 20, 2020)

Autistic non-binary LARPer who identifies as a “wacky woohoo pizza man”


----------



## Titus Petronius Arbiter (Aug 8, 2021)

AFAB trans masc panromantic asexual lesbian.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Aug 9, 2021)

Stims when happy, flowers included whilst skipping.


----------



## The Almighty Crust Lord (Dec 27, 2022)

Self-Diagnosed Multiracial Disabled Mushroomgender AFAB person. Pronouns are she/he/they/it/shroom in that order. 

Kins Toad from Super Mario 100%, hates white cisgender heterosexual people for existing.


----------



## NoReturn (Dec 27, 2022)

The Almighty Crust Lord said:


> Self-Diagnosed Multiracial Disabled Mushroomgender AFAB person. Pronouns are she/he/they/it/shroom in that order.
> 
> Kins Toad from Super Mario 100%, hates white cisgender heterosexual people for existing.


Neurotypical but has some kind of hidden disability; let them use the handicapped stall, shitlords!


----------



## The Almighty Crust Lord (Dec 27, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Neurotypical but has some kind of hidden disability; let them use the handicapped stall, shitlords!


I always pull out my tard card when confronted.


----------



## The Almighty Crust Lord (Dec 27, 2022)

Back on topic, 

bigender omnisexual furry who secretly shits into empty Domino's boxes while browsing 9gag.


----------



## Arianne Chan (Dec 27, 2022)

Neurotypical black latinx and marxist with diaper fetish


----------



## Not a bee (Dec 28, 2022)

baskin robbin otherkin with multiple disabilites, including but not limited to: autism, OCD, undiagnosed neurodivergency, colour blindness, diabetic, and British.


----------



## NoReturn (Dec 28, 2022)

Not a bee said:


> baskin robbin otherkin with multiple disabilites, including but not limited to: autism, OCD, undiagnosed neurodivergency, colour blindness, diabetic, and British.


Kins bees on a spiritual level


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Dec 29, 2022)

Animal Catkin and Anti Temple Grandin  blogger. Runs several side blogs, including a "How The Grinch Stole Christmas" (2002 movie) 
Lurks at DeviantDramaNow to eat popcorn.


----------



## gabardineDelinquent (Jan 1, 2023)

Cheerlead-in-Chief said:


> Animal Catkin and Anti Temple Grandin  blogger. Runs several side blogs, including a "How The Grinch Stole Christmas" (2002 movie)
> Lurks at DeviantDramaNow to eat popcorn.


A JJBA yaoi account that is still running (despite not posting consistently). Will disappear for a few months before returning with extremely lewd DIO art, each piece more explicit and detailed than the last.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jan 1, 2023)

Changes neopronouns or fictionkins David Howie ironically to fuck with Tumblr followers' heads.

The Tuneblr user that logs every Tumblrite that celebrates "KIWI FARMS IS FUCKIN' DEAD!!" graphic posts to create future lolcow threads to trigger all their DNI's/e.g: "proshippers DNI" on their profiles. 

Lurks anime roleplay blogs for music; blocks them if their OST doesn't at least contain "Cowboy Bebop/"Samurai Champloo" tracks. Doesn't even bother with Pokemon ask blogs. 
When Queen Elizabeth 2nd died, you posted all of the posts with "YAASS QUEEN SLAY" to trigger all the BIPOC Anons, then turned asks on with "Austin Powers" YouTube clips/"Ozymandias/The Watchmen" comic edits.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jan 3, 2023)

Shoves dildos up their ass, but only if they're a garishly hot pink color


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jan 3, 2023)

#Omg I cannot even, #I will make a call out sideblog with all the receipts of your degeneracies #TW: NSFW 

"JAK AND DAXTER"VIDEO ARCHIVAL BLOG. Your side blogs are all privated asks are closed.

Sideblog one is of fennec foxes/bat eared foxes and you prowl abandoned furry (art blogs,and yes even drama furry blogs to get that fix) Ear fucking kink but you write your dribbles and post them all in drafts/private
Second sideblog is your food/dessert aesthetic blogs
Cyberpunk/2000s Nostalgia, #dieselpunk tags all. The. Time. Across all blogs
Your Wattpad/Fanfiction.net/AFF.net where You prowl the writblr prompts for the filthiest ones you can find, and never credit nor ask. 
Bio: TERF/Nick Wild-Kin/Proshipper. Slurs Are Fiiine, Don't Be So Dramatically Triggered.


----------



## Yukako (Saturday at 5:58 AM)

38 year old "theybie" who obsesses over children's cartoons. Has an unfinished 30k word Bioncle Prom AU fic. Hates xir parents and mooches off grandma.


----------

